# Dashboard help!!!!



## Doddy7 (Apr 29, 2009)

The whole time I have had my mac dashboard has worked fine, but I recently downloaded a new widget and now whenever I try to use another widget that I downloaded, Dashboard will crash. The strange thing is that when I use an apple widget (the ones that came with the computer) it works fine.

Please can you help me!!!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

You need to delete the offending widget and it's preference file. Not all widget place nice together, so one may work on it's own, by it's self, but once you try to load another one, they crash. So, which ever widget that 1st caused the crashing, needs to get canned, and then you need to delete it's preference file, and maybe even Dashboard's as well, and then it should start working again.


----------



## Doddy7 (Apr 29, 2009)

I have deleted the preference file and the dashboard one but it is still not working


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Did you delete the widget, or at least move it to the trash?


----------



## Doddy7 (Apr 29, 2009)

Yes I sent it to the trash and then I emptied it


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

And Dashboard is still crashing? I would make a folder on the Desktop and move all your widgets to it, and then delete all preference files relating to Dashboard. Click on Dashboard again, and if it crashes again, you will need to reinstall the OS. If it doesn't crash, move 2 or 3 widgets back and start it, and as soon as it crashes, you'll know which widget it could be, move them back out and then do one at a time until you crash and then you'll know other offending widget.


----------

